# Schrift von Umlauten teilweise falsch (webfont)



## angelozehr (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem auf meiner Website. In manchen Texten werden die Umlaute in einer anderen Schrift dargestellt, während in anderen Texten alles korrekt dargestellt wird:



Am Code kann ich keine Unterschiede erkennen

```
<p class="main-content">
						Endlich ist es so weit. Wir dürfen unsere neue (und doch hoffentlich schönere, simplere, übersichtlichere, schnellere) Website präsentieren. Demnächst werden die Seiten aller unserer Sektionen auf dieses System umgestellt. Wenn man alles von Grund auf neu macht, kann auch vieles schief gehen. Falls dir etwas auffällt, das komisch aussieht oder nicht richtig funktioniert, oder wenn… <a class="view-article" href="http://www.sp-sg.ch/neue-website-online/">Artikel ansehen</a>					</p>
```
bzw.

```
<p class="main-content">
						SP Frauen St.Gallen sind eine Erfolgsgeschichte! Um dies zu feiern, zurückzuschauen und vorauszuschauen laden die SP Frauen am 8. März nach Buchs ein. Die SP Frauen Werdenberg laden ein: Wann: Samstag, 8. Ma?rz 2014, 10:00 bis ca. 14:00 Uhr Wo: Aula OZ Flo?s, Heldaustrasse, Buchs Was: Pra?gende Exponentinnen diskutieren, erza?hlen … Musikalische und kabarettistische Unterhaltung… <a class="view-article" href="http://www.sp-sg.ch/ein-grund-zum-feiern/">Artikel ansehen</a>					</p>
```

Hat jemand dieses Problem auch schon einmal gehabt?


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe ich erzähle keinen Unsinn, aber gib mal in den <head> Tags encoding UTF-8 an.

So:

<head> 
<meta charset="utf-8">
</head>

Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## angelozehr (17. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, das sollte der Fall sein:

```
<head>
	<meta charset="UTF-8">
...
```
Die Seite ist übrigens live auf http://www.sp-sg.ch


----------



## angelozehr (19. Februar 2014)

Ich habe herausgefunden wo der Unterschied liegt. Den Text, in dem die Umlaute nicht funktionieren, habe ich aus einem PDF herauskopiert. Das war das Problem. Da ist irgendetwas schief gelaufen!
Im Quelltext ist absolut nichts sichtbar, aber wenn ich den Text nehme und in meinem Editor Sublime einfüge, dann sehe ich, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Es fügt sie folgendermassen ein: a¨

Vorläufig kopiere ich die Texte deshalb zuerst ins Sublime und ersetze die Fehler durch korrekte Umlaute


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info.

Generell ist es besser, erst Texte in einen Plain-Texteditor zu kopieren. Das entfernt jegliche Text-Formatierungen!

Gruß


----------



## angelozehr (19. Februar 2014)

Das mache ich eigentlich immer. Leider hat es mit diversen Editoren in diesem Fall überraschenderweise nichts genützt. Ich habe sogar im TextEdit auf "plain text" umgestellt, aber es hat die verschrobenen Umlaute trotzdem mitgenommen. Nur Sublime erkennt die Umlaute als "defekt".


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2014)

Um Content kümmert sich bei uns das Marketing, deswegen war ich mir so unsicher mit meiner Antwort ;- )


Über suchen und ersetzen lässt sich so etwas dann ja relativ schnell ersetzen.

Gruß


----------

